# Jerry brown HC vs. Diamond Braid HC?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I currently have 130 Jerry brown, Line one hollowcore (blue) on my 80W and just got a spool of 130lb Diamond braid hollowcore (blue) to back my 12/0 senator. 

to me, they look, feel and even smell exactly the same. 600 yard spools are priced within $5 of each other but the bigger spools seem to have a larger price gap , with the Diamond Braid usually being the more expensive one. I've heard nothing but good things about JB and it has a long standing reputation but it seems a lot of the younger crowd swears by diamond braid (atleast in the tuna and land based shark fishing world). It might just be the "its more expensive so it has to be better than JB" issue. 

Charkbait.com stopped carrying JB claiming it wasn't up to par with their standards. honestly i think they just want to sell more of their toro tamer line. although they still carry diamond braid. 

wondering what you guys think.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I sell JB, Diamond and Power Pro Hollow Ace. We do a lot of splicing here at the store and of course get plenty of feedback to go with our personal experiences. That being said, I like the Power Pro Hollow and the JB much better than the Diamond but theres plenty that would say the opposite. The Diamond is thicker and the dye comes off in globs sometimes. The Power Pro HC is the easiest to splice out of the three


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris, there you go cussing again!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know, its a public forum, but sometimes you just have to say what you feel

George, I still think you cuddle at night on a pile of unspooled power pro and just wrap yourself up in it. We all know your a secret PP lover

Sorry to derail


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I know, its a public forum, but sometimes you just have to say what you feel
> 
> George, I still think you cuddle at night on a pile of unspooled power pro and just wrap yourself up in it. We all know your a secret PP lover
> 
> Sorry to derail


 :thumbsup::whistling::notworthy::thumbdown:


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 14, 2013)

I sell and work with a bunch of different hollow core spectra. It seems that preference goes more on location. West coast prefer JB, Gulf Coast, an edge to Diamond Braid.... and so on 

FINS is another US produced Spectra which is all 16 carrier and very easy to splice. That being said, all 16 carrier spectra will have a greater diameter than 10 & 12 carrier and usually also have a higher ABS.

It is true that PP Ace is easy to splice, but it is no where near as supple as any of the others mentioned. Some use it to splice loops for wind-ons & topshots only...

Daimond Braids' earlier colored hollow used to have globs of dye build up now and again, that is not true of their current color dyes.

JB's dyed line tends to be "sticky" which makes it a touch more difficult to splice as the dye makes the needles stick. There are some tricks to make the procedure easier though.

Feel free to ask any questions, as I'm here to help.



Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PP Hollow Ace is definitely stiffer, but of course most using it are backing big game reels so the stiffness isn't an issue. I have also used Tuf Line's hollow core and liked the way it handled as well.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris V said:


> I sell JB, Diamond and Power Pro Hollow Ace. We do a lot of splicing here at the store and of course get plenty of feedback to go with our personal experiences. That being said, I like the Power Pro Hollow and the JB much better than the Diamond but theres plenty that would say the opposite. The Diamond is thicker and the dye comes off in globs sometimes. The Power Pro HC is the easiest to splice out of the three


I appreciate these posts. Always fair and delivered with equanimity.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i spliced in 130lb IGFA big game (berkley) into the Diamond 130 and it seemed to open up easier than the JB which i spliced the same line into on my 80W. after getting the mono ran up into the Diamond Hollow core and serving it it seemed the Diamond was a little thicker than the JB because there wasn't as great a jump in diameter from the braid to where the mono was. rough eye estimates the JB is about 35% the thickness of the 130lb mono where the Diamond is almost 50%.


----------

